# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Court: 'Neighbours' star sacked unfairly

## Debs

Shane Connor, who played Joe Scully in _Neighbours_, has won AUS$196, 709 (Â£84,416) in damages after he was unfairly dismissed from the soap.

Connor was sacked from the long-running soap after television company Grundy claimed that he was aggressive towards other cast members and fell asleep on set. A judge has ruled that although Connor had been given his final warning for negligent behaviour, there was nothing to have dismissed him about five months later when his contract was terminated. 

"There is no evidence that the plaintiff went to sleep. There is no evidence that he was absent from the set when required. There is no evidence the plaintiff disobeyed any direct instruction."

Mr Connor, who is to appear in panto in Stoke this Christmas, has commented in a statement: "The actions of Grundy were not only personally distressing but also did significant damage to my professional standing and career. I have asked my lawyers to examine the court's findings and advise me of any other legal action I may wish to consider."

Grundy is considering appealing the decision.

----------


## Lindy

They so should appeal the decision, he sounds like a right plonker.

----------


## Mr Humphries

I did really like his character Joe, but he did not deserve to be sacked though

----------


## Lindy

Oh come on, he was a right wally, you can't expect to act like that and then nothing to happen, especially when you've been warned about your behavour, he is in the wrong line of work to act like that.

----------

